# Peacock moss



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW. that is some serious peacock moss. But btw, this thread should be in the Swap n Shop forums, not the nano tank forums.


----------



## fazz (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh! sorry, demosthenes, that free giving-away comment was not something serious.


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you give me your tank specs?, because none of my moss will grow in my 10 gallon even with co2, but they all flourish in my other tank.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

wow that is a ton of moss lol.

Shrimp would have a ball in there


----------



## Ghostie (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in NYC(Brooklyn!) I would be happy to take some off your hands!


----------



## fazz (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi, Honorable24, please check out my profile  ! It's there. (user tanks)
Hi, Cobraguppy, Thank you very much.  
Hi, Ghostie, let me know if you can come to Jacksonheights subway station in queens for free peacock moss.


----------



## Ghostie (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure, I would be happy to stop by the Jackson Heights subway station. Let me know a good time!


----------



## fazz (Apr 3, 2009)

I sent a message. plz check


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

This tank looks great for shrimp live in there....
Good job..


----------

